# Tasty Bacon



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

On the way home from tilling fields last night I saw these critters. Come to find out they escaped from their pen and raided the neighbors garden.
This is the first time I have seen a pig in the woods. To bad it wasn't deeper in the woods.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Whereabouts? My daughter had a feral pig in her back yard last week, in the Parma area.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

lodge lounger said:


> Whereabouts? My daughter had a feral pig in her back yard last week, in the Parma area.


These were just north of Iron Mountain a little bit.


----------

